# Mosquito fogger used as oxalic acid vaporizer



## almo3ani (Mar 22, 2015)

Fatbee man uses them too.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

any info on effectiveness vs wands? I would love to use something like this. not sure using in winter is a good idea up here though putting in all that moisture.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Fatbee man uses them too.

He's using FGMO (food grade mineral oil) in the fogger. Not oxalic acid. As far as using oxalic acid in it, I would be concerned about the innards of the fogger corroding away because of the acid... among other things...


----------



## almo3ani (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes that's what I meant. He uses that fogger. He uses mineral oil and another essential oil in some cases.


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

Its straight mineral oil in the fogger. Treat several hundred hives in no time. You can buy it at any pharmacy and its just a few bucks.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't tried it myself, but others have. Apparently the FGMO doesn't work.

Here is one of many links: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283699-Does-fogging-FGMO-really-work-for-mite-control


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

I have tried it. Don't waist your time and money. Read this thread to the end and see what Glock thought about it. OAV is the way to go.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...fogging-today&highlight=started+fogging+today


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Eric,
You mean like this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-V...3b26fe1&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222193750554

Edit:
The problem, as I understand it, is; difficulty getting the gas canisters.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I wouldn't buy it till I made sure of the fit, but a lot of backpacking equipment uses canisters that look like that so your local camping supplies place would be the spot to look.
Bill


----------



## blacksheep (Oct 23, 2016)

I think Fat Bee Man quit using the fogger some time back!I have one and am not going to use it again.I got down wind of a big fog of the mineral oils and it coated my lungs for a little while so No More fogging for me.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

blacksheep said:


> I think Fat Bee Man quit using the fogger some time back!I have one and am not going to use it again.I got down wind of a big fog of the mineral oils and it coated my lungs for a little while so No More fogging for me.


Yes, lots of outdated and or dangerous information still stands on Youtube. You are *not* wrong about mineral oil vapor being bad for the lungs.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe OA has to subliminate (sp?) at a certain temp. Ask SNL about it.


----------

